# For Realist!!



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

Realist, I read on another post that you have shooting pains in your vagina when you are getting aroused. I have the same problem. I have yet to have a doctor diagnose this for me or even be able to explain why, what it is. What have your doctors said about this? You are the first person that I have run across that has ever had this. I am excited to have found someone to share info with on this.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

WOW! I am excited too! I get shooting pains as well as it feels kind of like a charley horse. Do you get that too? My docs don't have much to say. It's actually been the lesser of my concerns, except until now that I realize it's probably all related. Since my IBS and rectal problems I have lost a lot of faith in medical doctors. I am a researcher (in a different area) so I have taken it upon myself to figure out what is going on. Here is my theory: I have been told I have levator ani syndrome by my GI (referring to the rectal pain I have). This is essentially spasms of certain pelvic floor muscles, the levator ani muscles. This is thought to be precipated by stress. Otherwise, they know very little about it. I was (and still am) skeptical of this because I had a hemorrhoidectomy a year and a half ago and my symptoms don't exactly fit the syndrome. Anyway, I always thought that my pain was related to the procedure I had done. Later I learned that scar tissue is irritating (I know I have this). Soooo, I concluded that the pain in my rectal area (from the scar tissue) sends my whole pelvic floor into spasm. Because when we get aroused there is more blood flow to the genitals I think this may cause the spasms to occur. Do you get them all the time or only sometimes? Can you think of anything that would trigger this to happen in you? How long have you had yours?Here are some informative websites: http://www.hemorrhoid.net/levator.php http://www.aboutincontinence.org/PelvicFloor.html http://www.pelvicpain.org/pdf/CPP_Pt_Ed_Booklet.pdf http://www.pelvicpain.org - also search around in the "provider resources"It's funny, this disorder is VERY common but also VERY underrecognized!


----------



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

wow...







i thought there was something wrong with my insides, as i go through this all the time. its almost as if as soon as i become sexually aroused...there is a pain inside that WILL go away...but is extremely uncomfortable. i find that i can feel it a lot more when i 'flex' my muscles inside...worst ever


----------



## Bowiegirl (Oct 12, 2004)

I haven't had any of the rectal pain that you are describing. The only rectal pain I have is related to my IBS. When I get a bad IBS cramp when I am trying to have a bowel movement, my rectum will spasm and it HURTS!!! The vagina pain is occassional. I don't have it everytime. It always goes away after a couple of minutes and only occurs at the beginning stages of arousal. I don't really know what to look for as far as "triggers". I read your links and I found that I should probably look at my stress level during this time. I know I had one the other day and I have been very stressed the last couple of weeks. Have you found that this has effected your sex drive. The pain doesn't keep me from wanting to do it, but I just don't have a desire. Do you think that all of this is medically related?


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Texasgirl. So you don't get the pain with orgasm? The pain I get in my vagina will come on at the beginning of arousal too (it feels like a charley horse) and goes away shortly after as well. I can also get it when I orgasm. Really sucks! Thing is, pelvic floor muscles hold a lot of organs and tissues (rectum, bladder and vagina) so our pains can all be caused by these muscles. Apparently it is a muscle spasm and is amendable to treatment. I found this out recently (there are physiotherapists that specialize in this). I hope it works!


----------

